# Repairing chipboard?



## Garuf (20 Mar 2010)

Finally took delivery of my Optiwhite this morning, decided I'd let the guys delivering it get of as they said they'd a lot to deliver, not knowing they had to witness me unwrapping the tank. So I unwrap the tank, pretty chuffed with the tank all optiwhite, worth all the saving, got to the cabinet and something doesn't seem right, turns out the doors wrenched itself out of the chipboard and is hanging off, a call to A.L quickly confirms that because they didn't see me unwrapping it and I'd signed it off and let them go I have to fix it myself. Anyone have any ideas on going about patching it up? There's nothing to screw into, biggest screws or shuffling the hinges isn't an option, the chipboard where the hinges are is dust. Is there a filler on the market that will be strong enough? I'd normally use pva wood-glue and sawdust but I don't think it'll work in this case since the doors pretty heavy. 
Since the doors symetrical I could quite happily attach the hinges to the opposite side of the cabitnet but the magnetic lock would be at the bottom of the tank instead of the top, would that be an issue?
Regardless of my disapointment I want to make the best of a bad situation so how do I go about fixing it and do a good job? 
Hope someone can help.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2010)

Wow I'm really sorry to hear this. I would never think to get the delivery people to stay while I unwrapped something. I don't know how to fix this, but thought I would share some sympathetic thoughts


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2010)

Cheers Lisa, I just heard back from A.L and they're going to get the delivery guys to come back and see what's going on, so I'm limbo'ing till they get here.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Mar 2010)

Garth
Surely A.L could supply another panel or panels to replace the one or ones that are damaged.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Colinlp (20 Mar 2010)

Glad you got your tank eventually. 
I don't know how big the hole left by the damage is but if it's not to big then you could fill it up wit something like Araldite rapid and re drill the holes. If you put the screws in before the epoxy goes rock solid it will behave a bit like wood ie give a little to accept the threads. When fully cured after a couple of days it will be as good as new.


----------



## jonnyjr (20 Mar 2010)

Is it possible to get a picture of the damage, if A.L don't come up trumps then it will give us a better idea of a possible repair.


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2010)

I've hung the door on the opposite side now, took me a fair few minute and I stabbed my hand with my screwdriver but yeah, disaster averted! 
The young lad came back and said if I wasn't happy with the repair that they'd send a replacement cabinet. Still can't believe that I've had this fuss with it though. Oh well, first scape looks nice!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Mar 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The young lad came back and said if I wasn't happy with the repair that they'd send a replacement cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garuf (20 Mar 2010)

No, I probably should have done. I didn't want to have to wait any longer and said I'd see what I could do with fixing it myself.


----------

